# RE-arranged my aquascape in my 55g



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

So I got board and I decided to redo the stuff in my tank cause I didn't like how the rock was on one side of the tank and the drift wood was on the other side. So I sucked up all the poop on the sand and vacumed the rocks and drained about 30% of the water and decided to start my make over.

I buried the air hose and the bubble bar under the gravel against the back of the wall. Then I ran the air hose up along the corner of the tank. Made it look real neat and much better than having a air hose in the middle of the tank on the back wall -.- I also moved a few plants and tied a java fern to a piece of driftwood.

Anyhow so here is some before and after pictures! Let me know what you think.
Also I feel like there is something missing. If any of you think so also let me know what you think is missing.

Before pictures 










These are the after pictures :O

















The piece of driftwood below to the right is actually in the air resting on the rocks and on the backside of the wall so there is about an inch of space under it for fishies to hide :O.

























UPDATED PICTURES!

This is after I got one of my plant packs in, I have another one coming in soon so ill update it again with more pictures!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm dumbfounded when you say that driftwood is in the air.. haha
Maybe some java moss would look good?

And if you're up for it, I think switching to sand would really compliment the drift wood. It is a rather big thing to do though.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Umm its part sand and part gravel as you can see in the pictures. Also i have some java moss in there tied down to a rock. And the drift wood rests on the two pieces of rock that it is next to and leans up against the back wall so its above the substrate and it doesn't touch it leaving underneath it wide open for fishies to swim under lol...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Ya, I was just making fun of you because you said it was in the air.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

haha funny mister... bite me


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm planning on doing some major remodeling myself. Going to have to drain my tank anyways so that I can get the fish I'm removing out of the tank. It's time to break up the territories for the cichlids anyways.

Here's my question: You never said you removed your fish when it was down to 30%. So it's possible to remodel without removing the fish? I was worried they would end up getting in the way, or getting squashed, or something like that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

You can do it but it can be better to remove them depending on what you are doing. They can get injured, and it really really stresses them out. Imagine if all of a sudden a hand came down from the sky and started switchin around houses and roads. If you're careful and you move slowly you can pull it off though. Oh, and they'll poop a lot so wash your hands afterward lol.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I didn't drain down to 30% I removed 30% of the water and left like 70% in just enough so I could manage to move around without splashing water out. Plus I have gold fish in there now and I could careless if they were stressed or going yummy arm is food and nip at me I think it tickles when they nip at me anyhow lol


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Ah, that makes sense. Well, yours looks pretty darn good. Nice work.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Superfly724 said:


> Ah, that makes sense. Well, yours looks pretty darn good. Nice work.


I hope so with all the money i have in it and no real fish yet ....


----------



## FishontheBrain (Aug 7, 2009)

I feel that the poster in the second picture would make a great background for your tank. But thats just my 2 cents.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

.I concur.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

i agree lol, and lemons.. anyone have any insight?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

I think a full grown red tailed cat or possibly an alligator guar would go well.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

No way on the red tail and gar! hes not the kind that grows fish up and gets rid of them like you lemons. 
I don't think there is anything really missing I just think you need either more plants or for the plants to grow in more.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

No Tallonebball, I don't think you understand. The redtail cat would fit in his tank, it just wouldn't be able to move around. And as for the gaur, it's a lung fish so after a while I would expect it to just jump out and chill in his living room.

On a more serious note though:
The sturgeon is part of a state program. I only have the option to keep him for 6-9 months out of the year. I am trying to get them to let me keep him year round until he gets bigger. It would be doing them a favor even... they are worth a lot of money full grown and he would go towards efforts for repopulating the chesapeake bay. I take a great deal of pride and care in my fish, and don't like to give them away....


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh I know exactly what you do Lemons, i wasn't trying to be rude. I'm very appreciative of what you do and I think more people need to get into programs like yours because animals should never be close to extinction and sturgeon are gorgeous fish that have a lot of history on this world. 
I'm just trying to say that you need to remember that most people don't have the resources you have so I wouldn't recommend giant fish like that because regular people don't have the means to dispose of them as easily as you can when they become much to big.


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I was actually gonna buy a plant pack from a guy I know and hopefully that will be what I'm looking for.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2010)

Tallonebball, you missed the point again haha. I was just joking. The gaur (been a long time since I have looked one up) get something like 6-8 feet and breathe air... not a very good thing to even consider putting in that tank unless you a have a several thousand gallon pond for him to go in lol.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I think your missing my point lol but its whatever it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2010)

Mutual feeling <3


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

I just order a few plants <3 Also i got over half of my plant bulbs that are in my 10 gallon they are sprouting its about 15 or so that are sprouting they all have nice green roots coming off <3 so here in about 3 weeks im gonna post update pictures :O


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

Well done! I'm impressed, I know it takes A LOT of work and I only have a 30g


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

and to think i currently have 5 tanks set up and working on 7 more :/


----------



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

Here is the updated pictures!


----------

